# I don't pick up social cues



## Charlie Parker

Je viens de voir un film dans lequel Harry Connick Jr. joue un petit rôle. Le personnage ne sait pas se comporter en société. Il a tendance à dire la première chose qui vient à l'esprit. À un moment donné, il dit ceci à une femme. Les individus qui ont le syndrome Asperger ont du mal à lire les émotions et sentiment des autres. Ma tentative littérale :
_Je ne constate pas les signaux sociaux._
Merci d'avance.


----------



## madolo

je n'emploierais pas constater ici
je ne perçois pas
je ne capte pas (familier)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you madolo. I really must be more careful. I meant to write "I don't pick up on social cues." It seems that this expression "to pick up on" has become popular of late. I don't think it is very well-attested in English dictionaries. So what would you say _for social cues_? _Is signaux _sociaux alright?


----------



## jcbazinet

je me permets de relancer ce fil de discussion car je me pose la même question.  signaux sociaux? indices sociaux? Vous avez des suggestions?


----------



## Guill

"Attitudes sociales" ou "Attitudes des gens/des autres" ? "Signaux sociaux" ne sonne pas vraiment français :/


----------



## Cath.S.

La combinaison signal/social ne me semble pas naturelle.
Je dirais que ce personnage est _hermétique aux signes que lui envoient les autres._


----------



## florence a

Bravo!
Je ruminais depuis tout à l'heure ce "social" qui me gênait par son côté "luttes sociales". (Mais sans trouver de solution!)

Sinon: signes, ou signaux.


----------



## Cath.S.

Oui, _signaux_ aussi, je suis d'accord.
Bien que ça m'évoque la SNCF.


----------



## BAlfson

I think we need a French psychiatrist or a medical student interested in psychiatry.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Cath.S.

BAlfson said:


> I think we need a French psychiatristor a mediacal student interrested in psychiatry.
> 
> Cheers - Bob


Why, do you reckon we all ought to be committed? 
Seriously, some social sciences specialist would certainly come up with a more precise "scientific" term that 99.9% of the general population would probably be unable to understand.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci jcbazinet d'avoir relancé ce fil. J'aime bien ta solution Cath.


----------



## BAlfson

Cath, _pas_ all _seulement toi et moi!_   Yes, you captured exactly my thoughts - this likely is a term of art that is used only by _les adepts_, and a translation by other intelligent people would _sonne_ clumsy to them.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

'Je ne comprends pas les *codes* sociaux' ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je ne penses pas qu'il s'agisse de _codes, _mais plutôt de _signes. _Par exemple, certaines personnes atteint par autisme ont du mal à interpréter les expressions du visage ou le ton de la voix.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Charlie Parker said:


> [...] Par exemple, certaines personnes atteint par autisme ont du mal à interpréter les expressions du visage ou le ton de la voix.


Oui, tout ce qui relève du langage non verbal, donc...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Oui, c'est ça, Karine. Et surtout, je trouve, avec les jeunes atteint de Aspergers. Il y en a qui sont très intelligents et ont de bons emplois, mais ils ont toujours ce problème de communication.


----------



## LART01

ce qui me vient spontanément:
"Je n'ai pas le sens de la répartie"


----------



## jcbazinet

Comme l'on sait, une grande partie de la communication se passe à un niveau non-verbal.  Je crois que c'est cette lecture des signaux ou indices non-verbaux qui est déficitaire. Les codes sociaux s'expriment à bien des égards par le biais de ces signaux ou indices.


----------



## florence a

On est bien d'accord. Donc, il ne s'agit pas de sens de la répartie.
Essai:
Je ne sais pas interpréter/j'interprète mal les intentions des gens?


----------



## Cath.S.

Pour reprendre le_ non verbal _de Karine et l'idée de _code_ de Mirifica 
_j'ai du mal à décoder/déchiffrer le langage non verbal_.


----------



## BAlfson

Cath, that's almost perfect. The original is very short and to thepoint. How about using madolo's suggestion to simplify yours: _Je ne capte pas le langage non verbal._

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pourquoi pas les expressions du visage ou les signes expressifs ?


----------



## LART01

la clé est peut-être de déterminer si ""pick up"" est actif avec une intention ou passif


----------



## LART01

la clé est peut-être de déterminer si ce "pick up"est actif, avec une intention du personnage ou passif du fait de sa non-compréhension


----------



## hampton.mc

Oui mais ils ont aussi du mal à déchiffrer le langage verbal qui fait aussi parti des "social cues" comme les jeux de mots, les allusions, les références, les plaisanteries etc... Donc pour moi ça ne se limite pas au non verbal.
Peut-être :
En société je n'arrive pas à comprendre (toutes) les subtilités.


----------



## Lacuzon

hampton.mc said:


> Oui mais ils ont aussi du mal à déchiffrer le langage verbal qui fait aussi parti des "social cues" comme les jeux de mots, les allusions, les références, les plaisanteries etc... Donc pour moi ça ne se limite pas au non verbal.
> Peut-être :
> En société je n'arrive pas à comprendre (toutes) les subtilités.


 
Merci de ces précisions, il s'agit peut-être alors des sous-entendus sociaux/sociétaux.


----------



## hampton.mc

Le langage non verbal et les sous-entendus (je ne pense pas que ce soit utile de préciser sociaux)


----------



## florence a

Finalement, plein de solutions sont apparues. Mais toutes sont bcp plus longues et savantes que l'anglais.
Je dis ça, mais je n'ai pas mieux!


----------



## Cath.S.

Le _non-dit_, moins restrictif que _non verbal_ ?


----------



## hampton.mc

Oui le "non-dit" est parfait parce qu'il n'exclut rien.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il me semble que non-dit évoque autre chose : ce que l'on cache, que l'on ne veut pas exprimer.


----------



## Cath.S.

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Il me semble que non-dit évoque autre chose : ce que l'on cache, que l'on ne veut pas exprimer.


Les allusions et expressions servent justement à exprimer ce que l'on ne veut pas énoncer à haute voix.

_Mon mari va rentrer d'un moment à l'autre, et moi qui n'ai pas préparé le diner_
est une phrase potentiellement pleine de non-dit, le contenu réel pouvant fort bien être, selon les circonstances :
_Écoute, je t'aime bien mais je voudrais vraiment que tu t'en ailles, parce que tu me déranges_, 
voire
_Ça fait trois heures que tu me soûles et là, j'en ai ras-le-bol !_

Le non-dit, comme aurait dit M. de La Palice, c'est simplement ce qui n'est pas _dit_, ce qui ne signifie ni que les sentiments ou intentions ne sont pas exprimées d'une manière ou d'une autre, ni que le but du "non-disant" est de n'être pas compris.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors il a été question de _langage non verbal_, _d'expressions du visage, de non-dit_... mais que fait-on s'il faut traduire _social cues_ dans des phrases comme celles-ci? :


> - _Some children have a hard time picking up on other people's expressions, body language or social cues._
> _- Social cues_, such as _voice, intonation, body language_ etc.
> - [...] _small social cues such as the raising of eyebrows._


 Est-ce qu'il ne faudrait pas une expression plus générale du genre « _indices sociaux »?_ Bon, je réalise bien sûr que ça ressemble drôlement à un calque, mais il me semble que "social cues" est plus large que ce qui a été suggéré. Je me trompe?


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> Alors il a été question de _langage non verbal_, _d'expressions du visage, de non-dit_... mais que fait-on s'il faut traduire _social cues_ dans des phrases comme celles-ci? : Salut, Nico.  Je ne sais pas, on ouvre un autre fil ?  Dans le contexte donné par Charlie Parker, je tyrouve que plusieurs bonnes solutions ont été suggérées.
> Est-ce qu'il ne faudrait pas une expression plus générale du genre « _indices sociaux »?_ Bon, je réalise bien sûr que ça ressemble drôlement à un calque, Tu l'as dit. Ce qui me dispense de le faire.  mais il me semble que "social cues" est plus large que ce qui a été suggéré. Je me trompe?


----------



## hampton.mc

Nicomon said:


> Alors il a été question de _langage non verbal_, _d'expressions du visage, de non-dit_... mais que fait-on s'il faut traduire _social cues_ dans des phrases comme celles-ci? :
> Est-ce qu'il ne faudrait pas une expression plus générale du genre « _indices sociaux »?_ Bon, je réalise bien sûr que ça ressemble drôlement à un calque, mais il me semble que "social cues" est plus large que ce qui a été suggéré. Je me trompe?



...le langage corporel ou tout ce qui n'est pas exprimé clairement/simplement/sans ambiguïté


----------



## Nicomon

hampton.mc said:


> ...le langage corporel ou tout ce qui n'est pas exprimé clairement/simplement/sans ambiguïté


 Je trouve ça un peu longuet, comparativement à "social cues" - ça ressemble à une définition - mais tout y est. 

Cath, je suis d'accord que plusieurs bonnes idées ont été données dans le contexte de Charlie, mais il me semble que la plupart ont un équivalent anglais, 
et c'est ce qui me « dérange », justement. Je continue de penser que "social cues" a un sens plus large/général.  

Et si l'hôtesse enfile son pyjama ou se fait couler un bain, alors que les invités ne sont pas encore partis... c'est une "social cue", à votre avis?


----------



## BAlfson

Rather than express it negatively, is there a more-French expression that corresponds more to a postive, but equivalent, English expression: I have Asbergers, so the only things I pick up on in human interactions is the literal meaning of the words others speak.


----------



## hampton.mc

and what about "les conventions sociales" ?
Peut-être que ça a déjà été proposé. Il est trop tard pour que je relise tout le fil...


----------



## Nicomon

En googlant "indices sociaux"  + "Asperger" (je serais étonnée que les résultats soient tous des traductions) j'ai trouvé ce qui suit sur ce site : 





> Il utilise un langage ritualisé, une intonation monotone, un contact visuel et des comportements gestuels inappropriés.  Il manque souvent de tact, il interprète mal les indices sociaux et ne peut juger de la distance sociale.


----------



## hampton.mc

Et en googlant "conventions sociales" j'ai trouvé ça


----------



## BAlfson

Nicomon and MC, great finds!  C'est soit la proposition de jcbazinet, _"J'interprète mal les indices sociaux",_ soit la découverte de MC, "_Je [verbe?] mal les conventions sociales_."

Cheers - Bob


----------



## hampton.mc

BAlfson said:


> Nicomon and MC, great finds!  C'est soit la proposition de jcbazinet, _"J'interprète mal les indices sociaux",_ soit la découverte de MC, "_Je perçois /j'intègre mal les conventions sociales_."
> 
> Cheers - Bob


----------



## Charlie Parker

C'est une bonne découverte, Nico. Je trouve _indices sociaux _convaincante comme traduction.


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> C'est une bonne découverte, Nico. Je trouve _indices sociaux _convaincante comme traduction.


 En fait, je remarque que jcbazinet l'a suggéré bien avant moi. J'ai seulement trouvé des contextes dans lesquels on a utilisé l'expression.

Il n'en demeure pas moins que si «_ indices_ » traduit bien "_cue_", l'ajout de « _sociaux _» la fait drôlement ressembler à un calque. Sauf que je ne trouve pas mieux comme terme général qui ne serait pas l'équivalent de "non-speak", "body language", "facial expressions". 

Et désolée hampton, mais à mon avis _conventions sociales = social conventions. _Ça ne me semble pas être la même chose. Lu (deux sites différents) 





> Limited social interactions is a main feature of Asperger's syndrome. This symptom occurs because the child cannot understand *social cues and conventions*.
> 
> They may also have difficulty understanding *social cues and conventions* such as small talk or not bringing up subjects that make other people uncomfortable.


 D'ailleurs dans la version espagnole, sur le site que tu as cité au post #40, on parle d_'indices_. 

Je crois que le "cue" - tout au moins dans le contexte de Charlie - s'approche plus du « non-dit », de l'exemple de Cath (post #32). 
La personne le comprendra au premier degré mais ne « lira pas entre les lignes »... qu'il est temps qu'elle parte.


----------



## BAlfson

Nico, but here's the issue for me... the link that MC found is the only "professional" connection with French pshychologists, whereas the link you found is more of a "self-help" site for parents of children with Asbergers. I think I'd rather translate into French using the terms employed by the Pros. What do you think?

That said, I think either works the best of all suggestions.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Nicomon

I happened to give a link to that specific site (can't stand the music in background) because it is European, so people wouldn't think/say the expression was a Canadian regionalism.

I'm not saying that «_ indices sociaux_ » is the right solution. I alrealy mentioned twice that it sounds like a calque. However, as I mentioned, _conventions sociales_ can easily be translated as _social conventions_, and as showed in the citations that I quoted, you can have both _social cues_ and _social conventions_ in the same sentence.

I can't help it... I just don't equate _cue_ with _convention_, in either language. This is an example of _convention sociale_ : 





> not bringing up subjects that make other people uncomfortable


 
I googled *"conventions sociales" + "indices sociaux" + "Asperger"*. I'll let you pick the site... and I'm off this thread. I think. 

*Edit :* in a nutshell, and all in all... I think my favorite solution - at least for this thread - is this one, which Cath suggested right from the beginning (#6) : _hermétique aux signes que lui envoient les autres._


----------



## Cath.S.

Après avoir relu tout le fil, j'irais vers _le langage corporel et les sous-entendus.
_Si je devais renoncer à ma solution du message 6.


----------



## hampton.mc

Autre idée : "implicite"
Je ne comprends (saisis) pas (tout) ce qui est implicite ?


----------



## LART01

hampton.mc: j'aime bien cette traduction. 
my try: je ne capte pas l'implicite


----------



## Nicomon

Je crois ausi qu'_implicite_ est une bonne idée,  mais je préfère (et de loin) _saisir/comprendre... ou décoder_ (déjà suggéré) à _capter_.

J'aurais dû y penser, quand j'ai écrit: _La personne le comprendra au premier degré mais ne « lira pas entre les lignes »... qu'il est temps qu'elle parte._


> La compréhension de l'implicite, c'est la capacité à "lire entre les lignes",
> 
> Les difficultés d'un élève Asperger sont principalement de saisir l'abstrait et l'implicite dans ses relations avec les autres.


 
Par contre, si j'avais à traduire _le langage corporel et les sous-entendus _(qui une fois de plus ressemble à une définition, àmha) je ne penserais pas à _"social cues"._ Ce serait plus proche de _body language and hidden meanings. _


----------



## jcbazinet

J'ai ma réponse!  Dans les textes sur l'autisme, on indique "indices sociaux" , tel que mentionné dans cet extrait tiré d'un texte sur le trouble Asperger:  
_Mauvaise interprétation des indices sociaux (posture, gestes, expressions faciales et corporelles. . .)_


----------



## jcbazinet

Sous langage réceptif, voici en fait ce qu'on retrouve.  Comme de nombreux aspects de la communication sont affectés par ce syndrôme, on ne peut tout exprimer par "indices sociaux". 

-Atteintes dans la compréhension et dans l’interprétation du langage parlé 
-Difficulté à saisir l’humour, le sarcasme, les nuances de l’expression, les métaphores, les sous-entendus, les expressions verbales, etc.
-Perturbation dans l’interprétation de la plupart des aspects non linguistiques de la communication 
-Mauvaise interprétation des indices sociaux (posture, gestes, expressions faciales et corporelles. . .)
-Mauvaise interprétation des indices émotionnels (humeur, ton de la voix) 
-Prend tout au pied de la lettre, croit tout ce qu’on lui dit


----------



## Nicomon

jcbazinet said:


> J'ai ma réponse! Dans les textes sur l'autisme, on indique "indices sociaux" , tel que mentionné dans cet extrait tiré d'un texte sur le trouble Asperger:
> _Mauvaise interprétation des indices sociaux (posture, gestes, expressions faciales et corporelles. . .)_


 Eh bien dans ce cas, tu l'avais depuis longtemps, ta réponse. Il y a aussi de nombreux exemples sous le lien de recherche (indices sociaux + Asperger) 
que j'ai mis au #39.

Mais bon... puisque tu as trouvé par toi même. 

*Edit :* je n'avais pas vu le post #52. Je répondais au #51.


----------



## jcbazinet

Non je ne l'avais pas depuis longtemps. Je suis tombé sur ce texte par hasard ce matin et je me suis qu'il valait la peine d'être partagé.  Quelle richesse que ces discussions sur le sens exact des mots!  

Merci à tous

Edit:  je n'avais pas vu le post #39.  Tout y est.  Il suffisait d'y penser!


----------



## Proto17

"J'ai du mal à comprendre (intégrer) les conventions sociales"


----------

